# What do you feed your crystal shrimps - brand food, home made etc



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

As the title said,

Branded package food, like snowflake, some Shakura Japanese shrimp food 

What kind of home made food you process for them? Spinach, anything else?


Thank you


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Interested in more variety of ideas


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Be very careful with using store bought veggies (frozen OR fresh). It can be hard to tell what's been sprayed on them and any pesticides/insecticides would be lethal to the entire tank even in small doses. I've heard of and experienced whole tanks die off due to minor mistakes like this so I won't risk it again.

A little bit of food will last you a long time though. I'm currently trying out a variety of foods from SKA Shrimps and Nature Aquariums https://www.facebook.com/notes/ska-shrimps-nature-aquariums/dry-goods-list/701690359934526

Hung Lee is the guy who sells that stuff and he's very responsive to Facebook messages.

But I also have some shrimp snacks from http://www.shrimptopia.ca/products/shrimp-snacks

And of course you can check out Shrimpfever.com for all sorts of stuff too.

You should come to our monthly shrimp meetings! Lots of great deals and recommendations from equally great people


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, really appreciate it.

When and where you all have the shrimp meetings?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

The location varies month to month based on who's hosting. Every other month we hold an auction which I _*HIGHLY*_ recommend going to if you're interested in shrimp. There's no better place to get a great deal and meet people with shrimp that are hard to find. Pretty much everyone is local so you'd be surprised how many serious shrimp fanatics there are in the GTA 

The next meeting is on June 16th and will be in Pickering. We also hold meetings in Thornhill, Richmond Hill, Aurora, to name a few. There may be a BBQ soon in Aurora, but I'm not sure if that's finalized yet.

We mostly communicate on facebook so if you have an account feel free to join https://www.facebook.com/groups/190948604365172/

Or search GTA Shrimp Society in your facebook search bar.

I probably won't be able to make this next meeting, but hope to see you at one in the future


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Atom.

I do not use Facebook that often as an older folk, but I requested to join in this group just now. 

For sure, hope to see you in some of the events.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't worry about it! I think the majority within the group are over 30 actually.


----------

